# Nissan rogue camera side mirror



## Mrbasicshark (Sep 12, 2014)

Got a rogue SL with all around side camera mirror. It has door damage. Looking at salvage yard for replacement. If I get a standard door without camera mirror... Will it still interchange with my camera mirror?


----------

